# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Life Perspectives

## Bluehacks

A blind boy sat on the steps of a building with a hat by his feet. He held up a sign which said: I am blind, please help. There were only a few coins in the hat.

A man was walking by. He took a few coins from his pocket and dropped them into the hat. He then took the sign, turned it around, and wrote some words. He put the sign back so that everyone who walked by would see the new words.

Soon the hat began to fill up. A lot more people were giving money to the blind boy. That afternoon the man who had changed the sign came to see how things were. The boy recognized his footsteps and asked, Were u the one who changed my sign this morning? What did u write?

The man said, I only wrote the truth. I said what u said but in a different way.
What he had written was: Today is a beautiful day & I cannot see it.

Do u think the first sign & the second sign were saying the same thing? Of course both signs told people the boy was blind. But the first sign simply said the boy was blind. The second sign told people they were so lucky that they were not blind. Should we be surprised that the second sign was more effective?

*Moral of the Story:*


"Be thankful for what you have.


Be creative. Be innovative. Think differently and positively


Invite the people towards good with wisdom."

----------


## Atlantic

Great sharing Bluehacks!
Alhumdulilah, i'm thankful for what i have.  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Good story Hardik  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

superb!!! thanks for sharing :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

great sharing...creativity is key

----------


## Bluehacks

thanks for replying

----------


## coolshoaib

really nice story
thak you for sharing ur thoughts  with us.

----------


## Bluehacks

thanks shoaib

U r real gamer!!!

----------


## syeda

nice one  :Smile:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

excellent post bluehacks.. simply excellent advice  :Smile:

----------


## OmI

HMmm...very nice

----------


## Khamoshi

Excellent posting..Often it's the words we use that make an impact on others and along the way we should be thankful for having all of our senses :Smile:

----------

